# DVD-Laufwerk will nicht wie es soll



## Maximum93 (10. Oktober 2010)

Hallo, ich komme am besten gleich zum Thema 
Mein DVD-Laufwerk (TSSTcorp CDDVDW SH-S203D) kann  derzeit zwar DVDs mit Filmen, Audio-CDs und CDs mit Programmen lesen aber keine DVDs mit programmen, obwohl einmal alles ohne Probleme funktioniert hat und die Programme die ich zruzeit eigentlich installieren möchte schon mal auf meinem PC installiert waren.

Ein direkter Grund wieso das alles so ist, fällt mir nicht wirklich ein, besondere neue Programme sind eigentlich nicht dazu gekommen.

vielen dank im vorraus 

mfg


----------



## chmee (10. Oktober 2010)

Du müsstest das Problem weiter eingrenzen. gepresste Daten-DVDs (aus Zeitschriften) genauso wenig wie selbstgebrannte?


----------



## Maximum93 (10. Oktober 2010)

nunja zurzeit gild das vorallem für DVDs von Spielen (Schlacht um Mittelerde zb.) aber auch für andere Programme wie Autodesk Inventor 

eine DVD aus einer Zeitschrift (Cumputer Bild Spiele) habe ich jetzt auch ausprobiert, sie funktionierte 

ich versteh einfach nicht was mein rechner für ein problem hat

ps: dabei fällt mir ein: Könnte sowas am Laufwerk selbst liegen, also ob das ein 8 fach-Laufwerk ist, bzw. besser oder schlechter?


----------



## chmee (10. Oktober 2010)

Nein und Ja, mit der Geschwindigkeit hat es Nix zu tun. Sehr möglich ist aber eine Dejustage des Lesen/Schreibkopfes.. Such mal im Netz nach einem Firmwareupdate für den Brenner (sowas sollte es geben), vielleicht bessern sich die Lese/Schreibzugriffe allein dadurch.

Wenn das Laufwerk schon älter ist, ist es nicht selten, dass über die Zeit gesehen immer weniger Scheiben gelesen werden können. (Der Kauf eines neuen ist zum Glück nicht all zu teuer und kostet -wenn man's genau nimmt- weniger als die Problemanalyse und die Zeit, die man mit der Lösung vergeudet.

Ist keine schöne Antwort  ich weiß. Versuch es mal mit dem Firmwareupdate..

mfg chmee


----------



## Maximum93 (10. Oktober 2010)

ich hätte da ersteinmal was gefunden

http://codeguys.rpc1.org/firmwares/samsung/dvdrw/S203D.SB00.patched-fb-fr.rar

es handelt sich dabei um 2 verpackte dateien mit der Endung ".bin" und ich weiß mal wieder nicht wo ich diese hinverfrachten soll 

need help ^^


----------



## chmee (10. Oktober 2010)

http://forum.rpc1.org/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=44362 - Da sind die Tools, nun müsstest Du das richtige Flashing-Tool raussuchen (.bin ist die rohe Firmware-Datei, die Du mit dem Patch-/Flashingtool auf das Laufwerk schreibst)

mfg chmee


----------



## Maximum93 (10. Oktober 2010)

so, danke ertsmal für diene hilfe, hat mcih shconmal ein ganzes stück wietergebrahct aber jetzt stehe ich vor einem weiterem problem
das tool welches ich ausgewählt habe (http://club.myce.com/f105/patch-utility-samsung-mtk-based-dvd-writers-v3-4-10-new-242508/) 
hat anscheinend nur den namen und das patch patches selbst nur umgewandelt.
was nun?

vorher: "S203D.SB00.patched-fr.bin"
nahcher: "S203D.SB00.patched-fr_patched.bin"


----------



## chmee (10. Oktober 2010)

Das Tool ändert die Firmware, schreibt sie aber nicht auf den Brenner. (Damit solltest Du vorsichtig umgehen, denn um den Fehler einzugrenzen und den Brenner besser zu machen, solltest Du erstmal die originale Firmware raufpacken - danach kannst Du immer noch entscheiden, ob Du den Brenner um irgendwelche Funktionen erweitern möchtest).

Wie wär's damit : http://club.myce.com/f105/mini-faq-samsung-dvd-writers-220607/
(dort die Antwort zu  _How do I update my firmware?_ lesen..)

mfg chmee


----------

